# Parker Kenpo in San Diego?



## Basil07 (Jul 2, 2008)

Hey everyone,
I'm new here. I'm looking for a good Parker school in San Diego, CA. I can only seem to find Tracy schools so far. Does anyone know of anybody down there?

Thanks so much.


----------



## kenpoduk (Jul 2, 2008)

Howdy! 

There's an Ed Parker American Kenpo studio in Temecula (southwest Riverside County) if you're interested. Shouldn't be too far of a drive if you're in north San Diego County. Our instructor is Mr. Dwyane McGee (of Mr. Tatum's lineage). Our studio's web site is http://www.americankenpo.co.nz/  (We've got a sister school in New Zealand.)


Sifu McGee is old school. No politics, no egos. All MA styles and skill levels are welcome. Just good fun and plenty of learning. For more info, please call 951.704.0214 or e-mail dwyanekenpo@hotmail.com 

Best wishes and salute,
mj.


----------



## Basil07 (Jul 2, 2008)

Thank you! I am not entirely sure yet where I will be living, but I will definitely keep that factor in mind.

Also, it's probably explained somewhere, but how do I change the little belt color on my profile? 

Thanks again.
C


----------



## kenpoduk (Jul 3, 2008)

Hello again.

>>Thank you!<

You're welcome. 


>>I am not entirely sure yet where I will be living, but I will definitely keep that factor in mind.<

That's cool. Sifu McGee is a great guy and has a lot of passion for EPAK, plus he really gives his heart to each and all of his students. (I just about cried the other night when Sifu McGee proudly presented a fellow student with his new yellow belt.) Our studio's a rad family! 

Most all of the San Diego area is a great place to live. Temecula is the first city north of San Diego County, and a lot of people live here and commute to work and/or school in SD County. Temecula's a mecca if you like down-to-earth friendly people, live music (especially jazz), hot-air balloons, horses, fishing, sprawling wine country, a real-deal casino that hosts nifty concerts, and a semi-major film & music festival. We've also got a neat Old Town, complete with handsome 1880s-era buildings converted into antique stores, retro candy shops, restaurants and a community theatre. Plus, if you're looking to buy a house, Temecula's got plenty of newer ones that you can get for a song...due, unfortunately, to foreclosures.  (No, I don't work for the visitor's bureau.  However, I do work for said film & music festival, and I volunteer at the community theatre. I actually didn't plan to move to this area, but I've grown to love it, and I'm grateful I found a great kenpo studio here in Temecula.) 


>>Also, it's probably explained somewhere, but how do I change the little belt color on my profile? <

Well, I glanced at your profile (green belt...awesome!) and I see what you mean. I'm pretty sure you can't really control the "white belt" designation; I believe it has to do with how many posts you've made. For example, I was reading a thread that included posts from Mr. Bob White. For having around 50 posts, he's been "designated" a yellow belt. Gadzooks! )


>>Thanks again.
C <

Good luck on this next step in your journey. The San Diego area is a swell place. Have a safe and pleasant trip from wherever you are now!

salute,
mary j. 
(a white belt in real life, enjoying and ingraining the lessons of my new kenpo journey)


p.s. This is why I frequently read the forums but rarely post; I kinda yap a lot!


----------



## Big Pat (Jul 10, 2008)

Try American Family Kenpo, it is located on University Ave at the San Diego/La Mesa border. Mr. Gary Wilson is the Head Instructor. Click on the link below. 
http://www.lamesamartialarts.com/

EKP RIP
Big Pat


----------



## KenpoMD (Jul 10, 2008)

Any of the following would be worth checking out (especially the first one) when you arrive in San Diego.

www.powaymartialarts.com

www.sandiegoselfdefense.com

www.arniskenpo.com

www.prokenpo.com

Good luck!


----------



## Basil07 (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks for your help! I actually was planning on checking out the Poway school, but I wasn't even aware of those others, so thanks for the info!


----------

